# Learning more about the art of boxing?



## BaktoBasics (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey. Not much formal boxing gyms around me and don't have much time for scheduled classes. Any good resources for m eto learn techniques etc? Books? Websites?

I know afew amateur boxers so they can correct some mistakes and train with me maybe once a fortnight. 

Cheers.


----------



## MMAfighter (Jul 28, 2005)

boxing instuctionals, watch them two or three times over then try it then watch then try then go to one of your boxer friends and train with him/her thats how i trained in boxing eventually I went to visit my future uncle who then kinda fixed my messed up areas in boxing so he's pretty much my instructor


----------



## cashwo (Aug 3, 2005)

You should really check out Rodney "Chico" King.  His videos are amazing and the way and what he teaches is simply amazing as well.  We were lucky enough to have him in our gym for a 3 day seminar last month and I just can't say enough how great it was.  Check out these links.

http://www.streetbrawl.co.za/ - main site but expect lots of changes soon
http://www.streetbrawl.co.za/forum/ - a great source of information
http://www.streetbrawl.co.za/store/ - buy videos


----------



## lklawson (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack Dempsey's book, _Championship Boxing_.

 Peace favor your sword,
 Kirk


----------



## Keith Jennings (Aug 16, 2005)

I recommend checking out Mark Hatmakers stuff. He teaches modern boxing, as well as pre-Marquis of Queensbury inspired dirty boxing that includes elbows, axe-hands, head butts, purring, and fun stuff like that.


Hatmaker has a number of videos and books available through http://www.paladin-press.comhttp://www.paladin-press.comhttp://www.paladin-press.com
He also has a number of titles on grappling, and a few sweet ones on conditioning. Highly recommended!


----------

